# hi everyone hen or roo ???



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)




----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I would say roo...that's a pretty red face!


----------



## slm622 (Sep 3, 2013)

Does the feathery friend have a talon midway up the ankle? Couldn't tell from the pic


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

I will have a look and get back to you , i think its a roo , but time will tell


----------

